# Mot de passe installation programmes



## stef66000 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d' acquérir un Macbookair et c'est mon premier apple étant sur PC jusqu' à maintenant, la prise en main s' avère fastidieuse.

Pouvez-vous me dire pour quelle raison un mot de passe m 'est demandé à chaque installation de programme ou d' application, à priori ce n'est pas le même que le mot de passe utilisateur ?

J' ai tenté d' insérer le mot de passe d' admin (démarrage) et rien à faire, j' ai jeté un oeil au trousseau mais je ne vois aucun mot de passe identifiable, bref impossible d' installer quoi que ce soit... la sécurité sur Mac semble exagérée...

Comment trouver ce mot de passe pour installer applications et programmes comment supprimer cette demande de mot de passe ultra pénible ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses...

Le mac book est équipé de la version Mac OS X 10.8.2


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2013)

Si le compte que tu utilises est un compte standard (non administrateur), lorsque tu installes un logiciel il faut que tu saisisses le nom et le mot de passe d'un compte administrateur (c'est la même chose sur Windows)

Si ton compte EST adminisatrateur, alors le mot de passe de ce compte devrait être suffisant...


----------



## stef66000 (18 Février 2013)

Je n' ai que mon compte sur le macbookair et bien évidemment il est administrateur vu que j' allume le pc avec et à chaque essai d' installation il me ressort une demande de mot de passe avec une fenêtre avec mon nom d' utilisateur et le mot de passe à compléter....

Je mets le mot de passe que j' utilise pour allumer le MAC et nada il me le refuse, comment supprimer cette demande de mot de passe SVP ? Comment installer une application ou un programme sans avoir cette demande de mot de passe qui me bloque ?


----------



## Jozofa (19 Février 2013)

stef66000 a dit:


> Je n' ai que mon compte sur le macbookair et bien évidemment il est administrateur vu que j' allume le pc avec et à chaque essai d' installation il me ressort une demande de mot de passe avec une fenêtre avec mon nom d' utilisateur et le mot de passe à compléter....
> 
> Je mets le mot de passe que j' utilise pour allumer le MAC et nada il me le refuse, comment supprimer cette demande de mot de passe SVP ? Comment installer une application ou un programme sans avoir cette demande de mot de passe qui me bloque ?



Attention, ce n'est pas parce que tu sais "allumer" le pc avec ton compte et mot de passe que ton compte est administrateur !

Tu peux déjà aller voir dans paramètres système, comptes utilisateurs et voir ce que tu as là.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Février 2013)

stef66000 a dit:


> Comment installer une application ou un programme sans avoir cette demande de mot de passe qui me bloque ?


Dès lors que l'application (ou tout autre pgm) que l'on veut installer va enregistrer des fichiers dans Système ou bien Bibliothèque (à la racine du dd), un mot de passe administrateur est demandé.

Si on est sur session non admin, souvent le Finder demande de s'authentifier (et on doit alors entrer login + mot de passe).

Alors que lorsqu'on est dans une session admin, le Finder demande seulement d'entrer le mdp (login déjà rempli).


----------



## saclier (20 Février 2013)

Si je ne m'abuse .. Il est acheté d'occasion ce Mac ?  Cdlt


----------

